# W-LAN Stick IP ändern



## Onyganas (14. Januar 2008)

Hi, wie der Titel shcon sagt, weis ich nich, wie ich die IP meines W-LAN Sticks ändern kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab's schon über ipconfig versucht, aber hab's nicht hinbekommen. Weis hier jemand, wie man die IP ändern kann? Wenn ja, wie? Ich bitte euch zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (14. Januar 2008)

Rechtsklick auf die W-LAN-Netzwerkverbindung->Eigenschaften->TCP/IP Protokoll->Eigenschaften->Folgende IP-Adresse verwenden


----------



## Onyganas (16. Januar 2008)

Das is die IP, die der PC im W-Lan hat, ich will aber die IP des W-Lan Sticks ändern...^^


----------



## x3n0n (16. Januar 2008)

Meinst du die Mac-Adresse?

//Edit: Wenn ja guck mal hier erster Link bei Google...


----------



## Fornix (17. Januar 2008)

Der PC ansich hat keine IP Adresse. Er stellt eine Verbindung zu einem Netzwerk über eine Netzwerkkarte oder in deinem Fall dem WLAN-USB Stick her. Folglich musst du dessen IP ändern um die IP "des PCs" zu ändern.

x3n0n hat das in seiner ersten Antwort schon richtig beschrieben.
Noch etwas genauer:
Rechtsklick auf Netzwerkumgebung (auf dem Desktop oder im Startmenü) - Eigenschaften --> Rechtsklick auf die Drahtlose Verbindung - Eigenschaften --> so weiter wie von x3n0n beschrieben


----------



## Onyganas (18. Januar 2008)

Ich mein nich die MAC sonder die IP, auf jeden Fall klappt die Beschreibung von xenon nicht, und ich mein die IP eines W-lan sticks, denn der hat eine und bei der fritzbox kommt es auf die an... denn die sperrt manchmal einfach so das internet für den stick/den PC der den Stick benutzt(Kindersicherung) und ich weis nich wie ich das ändern kann ohne den Router zu resetten, weil das wär scheisse viel Arbeit


----------



## x3n0n (18. Januar 2008)

Der W-Lan Stick hat keine IP, der PC hat eine =)
Wenn du die IP so wie ich beschrieben habe nicht ändern kannst, liegt wahrscheinlich ein Treiber-Tool dem W-Lan Stick bei, mit dem man das ändert.

Evtl sagst du uns mal das Modell des W-Lan Sticks


----------



## Onyganas (19. Januar 2008)

Es ist ein FRITZ!Box W-Lan Stick... bei dem Programm für W-Lan (Auch von Fritz!) wird die IP des W-Lan Sticks angezeigt...^^ wenn ich bei der Netzwerkverbindung eine IP eingeb, isses dem Programm scheissegal...


----------



## x3n0n (19. Januar 2008)

Dann änder die IP mal in dem Programm...


----------



## Onyganas (19. Januar 2008)

Gerade das geht ja nicht, sie wird da nur angezeigt...und es is eine andere, wie ich bie Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung eingegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Januar 2008)

Wenn du sie über das Tool *sicher* nicht ändern kannst und über den von mir beschriebenen Weg auch nicht, dann geht es nicht =)

Höchstens in den Router Eisntellungen


----------

